# hgh and slin timings pwo



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

just wondering what order/timings is best post workout? with hgh have heard is best not to have carbs for 30mins so would i shoot gh then 15mins later shoot slin then 15mins later carbs/protein, also should i still wait 15mins between carbs and protein? All advice welcome guys, thanks.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

i would go with slin shot straight after workout and 30mins later gh


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

jordanwlkp said:


> i would go with slin shot straight after workout and 30mins later gh


If memory serves correct from gavin kanes protocol, i think its the opposite.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Have carried on researching this and TBH the more I read the more conflicting views there are which confuses me even more!

Have considered Slin pre-WO, GH post-WO.

GH pre-WO, Slin post-WO.

Slin and GH both pre/post-WO...

And a few others, all seem to be advocated by someone somewhere!

If all are as effective I guess I'd just go with the most convenient, but would love to hear from some of you guys that have experimented.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i used to run 5iu bi laterally of gh and slin in same pin then my carbs and protein 20mins later, have done abit of research and the new craze is hyrolyzed whey and carbs 20mins after... imo theres so much conflicting info out ther. now i just take 5iu slin post workout and 10iu gh pre bed on training days


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

jordanwlkp said:


> i would go with slin shot straight after workout and 30mins later gh


No need for Slin straight after workout as you will already be sugar depleted.

Have a PWO shake straight after workout - whey/dextrose etc

1 hour later slin and GH (or just GH)

1 hour later post workout meal.

In all my experimenting i find this protocol works the best for me


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bigkiwi said:


> No need for Slin straight after workout as you will already be sugar depleted.
> 
> Have a PWO shake straight after workout - whey/dextrose etc
> 
> ...


altho the slin isnt needed for replenish of glucose and the spike is already created. when mixed with growth it does have benefits that make it worthwhile shooting together pwo.

As protein turnover is maximised for an extended period of time after training having both insulin and growth hormones levels elevated during this phase is very beneficial is will help with many things such as prevenet hte breakdown of aminos, help with the uptake of specific aminos etc etc.

Personally i think insulin pre , then growth either in the am if training earlier int he day or pre bed if training in the evening.,


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, have decided to give the following a try.

Slin and IGF1 with breakfast into muscle being trained that night,

5iu's GH mid afternoon,

Slin post workout,

5iu's GH before bed.

Sound ok?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id skip the gh mid afternoon personally and have a larger dose pre bed.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks mate, so 10iu's before bed. other than that look ok? was wondering about another small dose of IGF pre WO?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

10iu pre bed eod sounds good. i would just dose the igf with breaky. pre workout just shoot slin.

my plan would be training days - slin/igf on waking with isolate and fruit - 20-30 mins later low fat breaky eggs and oats.

pre workout slin and sip an intra workout shake -

pre bed 10 iu growth. I would do this eod training or mon/tuesd/thurs/fri have other days off.

On off days i would shoot ghrp 2 x per day morning and pre bed.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

igf pre workout is really good,just remember to iso drink during the workout

id run slin with b/fast and post workout

gh post workout and before bed


----------

